# Saline lift polypectomy



## bbeatty (Sep 29, 2010)

I was under the impression that when the Dr. used saline to lift a polyp prior to the snare, the injection could not be billed.  I just heard differently.  Can anyone let me know how they deal with this situation?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## LMCODER (Sep 30, 2010)

*saline injection*

I just listened to an AAPC webinar and it gave the code 45381 (colonoscopy with direct submucosal injection) [saline utilized to lift polyp] 
that statement seems to indicate the injection is included (if this is what you were referring to).


----------



## dallas574 (Oct 4, 2010)

*also Help with INJ*

We are getting conflicting info re: this. We were under the impression that 45381 does not need a modifier. We've also billed it with 51 either for saline lift or also india ink being used. ect.. We are getting denials for leaving the modifier on and off. Can anyone help with this? Thank you

Here's an example what would you do with 45381, 45385, 45380 all billed for same procedure. Also 45380, 45381. Thank you


----------



## southbaymed (Oct 4, 2010)

*need modifier 59*

45385 (snare) + 45381-59 (injection) paid without problem.


----------

